# How much?



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been asked to make a tombstone for a short film in the area and they want to know how much I would charge. Just a name and date on a 3' x 4' square stone non aged.
Any ideas on what to charge? I don't want to be too cheap or too high. This may open more doors in the future.
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The pricing scheme I use when I sell stones to haunts is that I take the price I spend on a sheet of foam, then triple it. That covers the cost of my materials, as well as paying me for my time. The more aging or weathering that I have done to the stone, the higher the price.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds about right to me. At least double you material cost but triple is good.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree that you should at least double the cost of materials. Just make worth your time. If you get more business in the future, and you short yourself, you will be less likely to enjoy doing it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Remember, its easier to lower the price then to raise it. Start a bit high then if they want more you can "cut " them a deal. You will still get what you should and they will think your wonderful.
Don't sell yourself short. If they knew how, they would make them. Go triple the cost of material.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Do they have any specific demands on the thickness, the material, or what the finished "stone" should look like?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Do they have any specific demands on the thickness, the material, or what the finished "stone" should look like?


 Nope. Free reign. Just want it to look newer.

Thank you for all the info. I would have sold it too cheap.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I would take into consideration too will they be crediting you in the film? If so you could offer them a good deal for the advertizing benefits. 
Just a thought, as I am not sure if you are looking to actually make this into a business.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

It is so true that once you go low, they will lays expect low.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

If you get compensated by the film company with free advertising or if they pay you money, just remember one rule of thumb. That is make sure your not selling yourself short on you labor cost. One thing that most people always do is short themselves on what their labor should be. 

Once you determine what you think your worth then add that in based on how long (hours) it takes you to build the stone. Remember that your building a custom piece!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ladysherry said:


> I have been asked to make a tombstone for a short film in the area and they want to know how much I would charge. Just a name and date on a 3' x 4' square stone non aged.
> Any ideas on what to charge? I don't want to be too cheap or too high. This may open more doors in the future.
> Thanks for any feedback.


:jol:Yay for you Sherry! Keep in mind...people are fickle...but do charge for your time..there is only one of you and only ONE person that can make a tombstone like you do. Don't overcharge but NEVER undercharge.....once you get the reputation...you can charge whatever you want to. Triple sounds good.....I can't wait to see this..can you post a picture when you're finished?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Troll Wizard said:


> If you get compensated by the film company with free advertising or if they pay you money, just remember one rule of thumb. That is make sure your not selling yourself short on you labor cost. One thing that most people always do is short themselves on what their labor should be.
> 
> Once you determine what you think your worth then add that in based on how long (hours) it takes you to build the stone. Remember that your building a custom piece!


Absolutely!


----------

